# March Acquisitions



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll go ahead and start it March Acquisitions with this:



We bought it in february, but I get married in 30 minutes. Be back later lol.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Mazel Tov!

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## MycroftH (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats!

Hands down the best first post on a thread I've seen on this forum...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Congratulations! May you and your betrothed enjoy a very long and very happy life together.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Took advantage of the Brooks sale and ordered some things for the other half and I. Picked up a nice new outfit for her to wear to a conference she's speaking at later this month, and ordered a couple new hats that will hopefully fit, as well as one of the fantastic purple Audubon Society crane ties I'd been wanting for several months. Unfortunately missed the shoes I had been stalking, but there is a small shred of hope my buddy transferred a pair in for me before the sale.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Orange Fury, congratulations to you, and your wife!

I will get down to the acquisitions part of the post now.

I suggest everyone get to their nearest Dillard's to take advantage of the extra 40% off sale. I found many jackets at 60-75% off then 40%off of that price. Here are the two that I walked away with.








The first one is a Barbour knockoff by PRL, but for 50 bucks I am not pretty happy with it, it is quite warm.

The next one was the better buy it has an original price tag of 695.00 marked down to 243.25. I ended up paying 110 for it. 
Ralph by Ralph Lauren with King Loro Piana Wool.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

The postman brought two packages for me today...



From the 2-day BB sale: Gingham sport shirt, pencil stripe "Makers" sport shirt, two pairs of English-made argyle socks.

Package no. 2 had this eBay purchase:


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> The postman brought two packages for me today...
> 
> From the 2-day BB sale: Gingham sport shirt, pencil stripe "Makers" sport shirt, two pairs of English-made argyle socks.
> 
> Package no. 2 had this eBay purchase:


Do want.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Do want.


Copies are _plentiful _and rather inexpensive on eBay. Looks like it got republished for decades. I wanted this particular copy because it dates from 1933.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I was not able to edit this post for some reason...



Dmontez said:


> Orange Fury, congratulations to you, and your wife!
> 
> I will get down to the acquisitions part of the post now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Couldn't resist. In celebration of the new job, I got one of the last Harris Tweed sport coats in my size at JCP. Yeah, they're not the greatest quality, but it fits well and, you know... Harris Tweed at $45.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Couldn't resist. In celebration of the new job, I got one of the last Harris Tweed sport coats in my size at JCP. Yeah, they're not the greatest quality, but it fits well and, you know... Harris Tweed at $45.


Nice. And congrats on the new gig! What will you be doing?


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Bought two pair of Bills Bullard Field pants (one olive and one khaki) from O'connells. After having tailoring done, I promptly tore a hole in the khaki pair which now makes them the most expensive yard work pants I've ever owned.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

firedancer said:


> Nice. And congrats on the new gig! What will you be doing?


Administrative work for a pretty fancy hotel.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

My grabs from the BB 2 day sale.
For myself
BB Audubon tie I'd been coveting since I first saw it, a patchwork tweed cap for winter, and a linen for summer.
For the other half
Saxxon V neck sweater, Skinny chinos, and a skirt


----------



## GenteelCountryman (Mar 2, 2013)

Back on here after a LONG hiatus. What better way to re-enter than with this package that arrived today.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice catch for $45! I swung by JCP last night hoping they'd have one in my size on clearance. No dice.



Jovan said:


> Couldn't resist. In celebration of the new job, I got one of the last Harris Tweed sport coats in my size at JCP. Yeah, they're not the greatest quality, but it fits well and, you know... Harris Tweed at $45.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, the sizes were pretty limited at that store. Technically it wasn't my usual size, but a 40R, and the herringbone was the only one that had it. Stafford, like some other mall brands, seems to make their sleeves too long. (You'd think even Express would know the benefits of showing shirt cuff!) I was walking up to pay for it when someone else asked where I found it. Good to know someone else is into Harris Tweed here.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

fishertw said:


> Bought two pair of Bills Bullard Field pants (one olive and one khaki) from O'connells. After having tailoring done, I promptly tore a hole in the khaki pair which now makes them the most expensive yard work pants I've ever owned.


I hear your pain and this is exactly why I have sworn off expensive khakis.

My story: new pair of Bills chamois cloth, just back from the tailor, and I sat down on the subway here and caught the pocket on the seat's armrest and ripped the side of the pants in three places. $150 or thereabouts down the drain. Utterly unwearable.

For the same amount, I got four pairs of LLBean khakis. Sure, they're non-iron, and they have a grotesque perma-crease down the leg, but they fit well and at that price I see them as practically disposable.

Don't get me wrong: Bills are superior in every respect. I'm just hard on stuff.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words about my marriage everyone, I showed my wife the comments and we both appreciate it!

I don't have a pic, but I picked up another pair of Dockers D1s last night. As heretical as it may be, I honestly really like these. I've been getting them on sale for around $25-$30 and they fit me better than most other chinos I've tried. I've liked the quality of Bills when I've tried them on, but for the amount of tailoring I would have to get done to make them fit me well, it's worth more to me to get 4 pairs of Dockers for around the same price. I also have some LL Bean chinos that I like, but are waaaay too big in the waist now.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^When they fit well and look good on you, that is what really matters. The Brand name(s) should only be incidental! Enjoy those Dockers.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Administrative work for a pretty fancy hotel.


Jovan, that is great - congratulations on the new position (I've been swamped with work and am just getting caught back up on AA today). Enjoy the jacket and the best of luck in the new role.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats on the new job Jovan!

Residual from V-day, had to exchange it for another size
S&B teal lobster needlepoint belt










A second pair of opera pumps


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> A second pair of opera pumps


Wasn't there a picture somewhere of a seersucker suit and opera pump pairing?


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Couldn't resist. In celebration of the new job, I got one of the last Harris Tweed sport coats in my size at JCP. Yeah, they're not the greatest quality, but it fits well and, you know... Harris Tweed at $45.


Nice. I actually bought this grey herringbone version and the brown check one from JCP a few months ago. Terrific deal and the construction is solid. I also like the way they fit. Hopefully JCP does more Harris Tweed for next winter.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

triklops55 said:


> Nice. I actually bought this grey herringbone version and the brown check one from JCP a few months ago. Terrific deal and the construction is solid. I also like the way they fit. Hopefully JCP does more Harris Tweed for next winter.


I've been very tempted by the brown version based on how much I love my gray herringbone, I just can't bring myself to spend the money on it.

EDIT: I just went into a JCP and tried the multicolored version on, it was reduced to 89.99 but I had to leave before my wife killed me for buying another jacket lol.


----------



## kidcharlemange (Jun 9, 2012)

Great job on the belt - my key fob is the exact same pattern! I like the opera pumps as well, do you mind if I ask where you bought them?



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Congrats on the new job Jovan!
> 
> Residual from V-day, had to exchange it for another size
> S&B teal lobster needlepoint belt
> ...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

kidcharlemange said:


> Great job on the belt - my key fob is the exact same pattern! I like the opera pumps as well, do you mind if I ask where you bought them?


Thank you sir. She's a keeper.

Both pairs are poached from ebay. Minimal wear and good prices. They don't exactly come up every week so be patient.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Congrats on the new job Jovan!
> 
> Residual from V-day, had to exchange it for another size
> S&B teal lobster needlepoint belt
> ...


I like those pumps (PRL?), but I LOVE that needlepoint. The Belted Cow surcingle I bought last month has a similar lobster motif.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Is there a good way to clean a needlepoint belt? I ran across a fantastic Brooks one, but it has some mean dirt all over it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Pentheos said:


> I hear your pain and this is exactly why I have sworn off expensive khakis.
> 
> My story: new pair of Bills chamois cloth, just back from the tailor, and I sat down on the subway here and caught the pocket on the seat's armrest and ripped the side of the pants in three places. $150 or thereabouts down the drain. Utterly unwearable.
> 
> ...


Call me crazy, but I'm not terribly prudish about non-iron treatments on khakis, especially given how difficult they can be to press. I usually just leave mine rumpled like OCBDs, but understand that it may not be great for certain situations. I also have a couple of "emergency non-iron shirts", so take what I say with a grain of salt. I am a fickle and weird person.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, that is great - congratulations on the new position (I've been swamped with work and am just getting caught back up on AA today). Enjoy the jacket and the best of luck in the new role.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm going to sound plebian here, but what is "AA"?



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Congrats on the new job Jovan!
> 
> Residual from V-day, had to exchange it for another size
> S&B teal lobster needlepoint belt
> ...


Thanks! I am super envious of those opera pumps. Why do you have two pair that are identical, though?



Reuben said:


> Wasn't there a picture somewhere of a seersucker suit and opera pump pairing?


Yes. They did not go together very well despite being calfskin. Black loafers would have been a better fit.



triklops55 said:


> Nice. I actually bought this grey herringbone version and the brown check one from JCP a few months ago. Terrific deal and the construction is solid. I also like the way they fit. Hopefully JCP does more Harris Tweed for next winter.


I don't know that I'd call the construction solid, they are most definitely fused. But the fit is pretty good. Has side vents (which I prefer, trad heretic that I am) and a bit of a waist, which gives it a bit of an English hacking jacket feel.



orange fury said:


> I've been very tempted by the brown version based on how much I love my gray herringbone, I just can't bring myself to spend the money on it.
> 
> EDIT: I just went into a JCP and tried the multicolored version on, it was reduced to 89.99 but I had to leave before my wife killed me for buying another jacket lol.


Really? Double check that price, they should all be tagged $60 and $45 at the register with the 20% off clearance sale.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Why do you have two pair that are identical, though?


I don't foresee uncle ralph commissioning another round of opera pumps in the future, so I'm stocking up now.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Yeah, the sizes were pretty limited at that store. Technically it wasn't my usual size, but a 40R, and the herringbone was the only one that had it. Stafford, like some other mall brands, seems to make their sleeves too long. (You'd think even Express would know the benefits of showing shirt cuff!) I was walking up to pay for it when someone else asked where I found it. Good to know someone else is into Harris Tweed here.


Yea, it's nice to see there seemed to be a good response to those coats. My local store is sold out and jcp.com barely has any left.

Also, cheers to the new job!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I picked up the LLB Signature whipstitch camp mocs today for a grand total of $26 in-store.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I'm going to sound plebian here, but what is "AA"?


"Ask Andy" (I just through it out there - is there another acronym that is used?)


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

JCP Stafford jacket I picked up yesterday (the subject of my fit check thread, I decided to keep it). Linen/cotton blend, great for the upcoming spring/summer:



I liked the other RL chinos that I bought a couple weeks ago so much that I tried to get a second pair, but they were sold out. These were basically the same thing, but 98/2 cotton/elastane (and they were 80% off!). Fit is pretty fantastic too:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Is that one of the Slim Fit jackets? The lapels look narrower than usual for Stafford.



Fading Fast said:


> "Ask Andy" (I just through it out there - is there another acronym that is used?)


Oh, I typically see as AAAC or, in the case of the infamous Trad Forum, AAAT.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Got these Walk Over bucks in today they are a little dirty, but obviously never worn before, and for 40.00 shipped I am definitely not complaining.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I am not brave enough to wear white suede bucks... brown would be fine, as they'd dirty less easily. Maybe I'm just being a ninny though.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Jovan said:


> I am not brave enough to wear white suede bucks... brown would be fine, as they'd dirty less easily. Maybe I'm just being a ninny though.


They're supposed to get a little dirty, that's the point. And DMontez, glad to see yours turned out so well. Mine should be arriving soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Jovan said:


> I am not brave enough to wear white suede bucks... brown would be fine, as they'd dirty less easily. Maybe I'm just being a ninny though.


It's just adding a little character to them, eventually they will be brown bucks.



Reuben said:


> They're supposed to get a little dirty, that's the point. And DMontez, glad to see yours turned out so well. Mine should be arriving soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am very happy with them! did you get the LWB or the PTB? I was a little disappointed that they did not have the LWB in my size. I spent the better part of a day calling each store and asking people to look for me and explaining what they look like, what the box looks like, what I would wear them with etc.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> I am very happy with them! did you get the LWB or the PTB? I was a little disappointed that they did not have the LWB in my size. I spent the better part of a day calling each store and asking people to look for me and explaining what they look like, what the box looks like, what I would wear them with etc.


The LWB, so I am very happy how that turned out. Missing an insole but that's an easy fix and a great deal for new shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Birthday gift from Mrs. L-feld!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

L-feld said:


> Birthday gift from Mrs. L-feld!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You dirty dog! 
Looks great. Now get to work on that patina!

That Mrs. L F sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

orange fury said:


> JCP Stafford jacket I picked up yesterday (the subject of my fit check thread, I decided to keep it). Linen/cotton blend, great for the upcoming spring/summer:
> 
> I liked the other RL chinos that I bought a couple weeks ago so much that I tried to get a second pair, but they were sold out. These were basically the same thing, but 98/2 cotton/elastane (and they were 80% off!). Fit is pretty fantastic too:


I have a pair of red BB chinos that are made of that same 98/2 fabric. I really like that extra little but of stretch. It seems to make them fit better through the seat and thighs.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> Got these Walk Over bucks in today they are a little dirty, but obviously never worn before, and for 40.00 shipped I am definitely not complaining.


Very nice Dmontez. I hear great things about Walkover shoes and that is a nice steep discount you scored there! I actually considered my white bucks this morning but will continue to resist until the time is right (probably around the time I break out the red BB chinos mentioned above!). Question; what's up with those laces? Will you be leaving those in or...?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Reuben said:


> They're supposed to get a little dirty, that's the point. And DMontez, glad to see yours turned out so well. Mine should be arriving soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Dmontez said:


> It's just adding a little character to them, eventually they will be brown bucks.


One of those Trad things I'll just never get.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Barnavelt said:


> Question; what's up with those laces? Will you be leaving those in or...?


That is how they showed up, what is the general consensus on laces for white bucks?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> That is how they showed up, what is the general consensus on laces for white bucks?


White, red, or blue.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Jovan said:


> Is that one of the Slim Fit jackets? The lapels look narrower than usual for Stafford


no it's actually their classic fit, I was surprised at how fitted it was for their "classic fit" line



L-feld said:


> Birthday gift from Mrs. L-feld!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


FANTASTIC buckle, my wife has actually said that she wants to get that one for me in the next couple months



Barnavelt said:


> I have a pair of red BB chinos that are made of that same 98/2 fabric. I really like that extra little but of stretch. It seems to make them fit better through the seat and thighs.


they actually seem to fit me better in the waist than the same size 100% cotton RL chinos I bought that are currently at the tailor having the waist taken in. I have a pair of (much brighter) red RL chinos that are the same 98/2 fabric that I love the fit of, so I figured it was worth the chance.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Dmontez said:


> That is how they showed up, what is the general consensus on laces for white bucks?


Always white, unless you're trying to make the shoes look like Cole-Haans.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Just picked up a batch of LE madras shirts for $15.00 per. There are at least four styles in that price range. With free shipping, that's a good deal.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

L-feld said:


> Birthday gift from Mrs. L-feld!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very, very nice (kudos to your wife). I am fortunate to have a similar one from many years ago and, as referenced in this thread, the patina it gains over time is one of its most iconic and Trad features. Now you can shop for different straps over time. Enjoy


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Y'all are terrible for my clothing budget lol

ebay find: NWT RL linen shorts, to go with the Indian Madras ones from last month:



finally bit the bullet and bought the other Stafford Harris Tweed. I had a 15% off coupon, but even though it was on a rack marked 50% off lowest price, two employees insisted that the $89.99 tag was the lowest price they could give, so after my coupon it was $82.80. Not exactly happy with the price because I think there were other discounts that should've applied, but it was the only 40R I've seen anywhere (except online, which is $120 still), and I still wanted it, so I wasn't in much of a position to argue. Still happy with the jacket though:



Now the only downside is that I want to wear it, but want the weather that justifies wearing it to stay away lol


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> finally bit the bullet and bought the other Stafford Harris Tweed. I had a 15% off coupon, but even though it was on a rack marked 50% off lowest price, two employees insisted that the $89.99 tag was the lowest price they could give, so after my coupon it was $82.80. Not exactly happy with the price because I think there were other discounts that should've applied, but it was the only 40R I've seen anywhere (except online, which is $120 still), and I still wanted it, so I wasn't in much of a position to argue. Still happy with the jacket though:


That's a nice HT jacket. I bought one myself last fall and have enjoyed it. May you wear it in good health!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> That's a nice HT jacket. I bought one myself last fall and have enjoyed it. May you wear it in good health!


Thank you! The gray herringbone HT Stafford that I bought back in December has been a fantastic jacket through our unusually cold winter, so I figured it was worth the investment to grab the other pattern (even though it'll sit in the closet for 8 more months). I'm just going to have trouble justifying a purchase of another one if they come out with new patterns next fall/winter lol.

Side note: JCP seems to have stepped up their game quite a bit with their Stafford stuff. I figured the Harris Tweed stuff was a fluke, but that new linen/cotton sportcoat I picked up is great too, as are the camel hair sport coats I tried on last week (that are currently marked down leftovers from winter). It would be nice if this were the start of a trend for JCP...


----------



## jsbrugg (Nov 16, 2011)

I was looking at that Stafford cotton-linen jacket, but I wasn't keen on the fact it was fully lined. Does it seem like it would be a good light-weight option for summer?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

jsbrugg said:


> I was looking at that Stafford cotton-linen jacket, but I wasn't keen on the fact it was fully lined. Does it seem like it would be a good light-weight option for summer?


Yes, I bought it specifically for spring/summer and have not been disappointed. I'm wearing it today in 70*F+ temps and love it, but I would definitely recommend trying it on in a store if you happen to see one to see if you like the weight. I bought mine as a blind buy online that just happened to work out well lol.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Spring has sprung, both outside and in my wardrobe. NWT GRH linen trousers from Ben Silver, NWB walkover white suede LWB (white laces on the way) and a NWOT Brooks Makers white OCBD:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

In full agreement with Reuben about spring...uh, "springing". I picked up this Lauren Ralph Lauren bow tie I happened to run across at a Marshalls. Not bad at all for $10 (and just in time for st. Patricks Day next week):


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Thank you! The gray herringbone HT Stafford that I bought back in December has been a fantastic jacket through our unusually cold winter, so I figured it was worth the investment to grab the other pattern (even though it'll sit in the closet for 8 more months). I'm just going to have trouble justifying a purchase of another one if they come out with new patterns next fall/winter lol.
> 
> Side note: JCP seems to have stepped up their game quite a bit with their Stafford stuff. I figured the Harris Tweed stuff was a fluke, but that new linen/cotton sportcoat I picked up is great too, as are the camel hair sport coats I tried on last week (that are currently marked down leftovers from winter). It would be nice if this were the start of a trend for JCP...


Geez, and I was at the mall yesterday for a Lands' End return. I should have taken the time to stop in at JCP to look at that linen/cotton jacket. Perhaps later this week...

That bow tie was a nice purchase, too!


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

It never rains, but it pours.

Bought a pair of Walkover bucks off the other forum two weeks ago to wear with my seersucker last week (shout-out to Reuben for giving me a lead). Unfortunately, they only just arrived yesterday. First-class mail is no bueno. Also completed my first ever Exchange purchase (thanks maltimad!) with these Dexter loafers. And finally, I saw a pair of Alden bit loafers pop up on eBay for ~$10 with a minute or two left, so I went ahead and bid on them. I'm not sure whether I even like bit loafers, but I won anyways. Unfortunately, I didn't check their condition. Definitely need new soles, but I probably would have purchased them at the same price at a thrift store. Altogether, not counting shipping, probably $60 total.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

That reminds me, I need a green bow tie for monday! Thanks!!



orange fury said:


> In full agreement with Reuben about spring...uh, "springing". I picked up this Lauren Ralph Lauren bow tie I happened to run across at a Marshalls. Not bad at all for $10 (and just in time for st. Patricks Day next week):


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Totally digging the bits, and making me realize I need to get some before summer hits.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not a huge fan of bit loafers, but those Dexters look great!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Spin Evans said:


> It never rains, but it pours.
> 
> Bought a pair of Walkover bucks off the other forum two weeks ago to wear with my seersucker last week (shout-out to Reuben for giving me a lead). Unfortunately, they only just arrived yesterday. First-class mail is no bueno. Also completed my first ever Exchange purchase (thanks maltimad!) with these Dexter loafers. *And finally, I saw a pair of Alden bit loafers pop up on eBay for ~$10 with a minute or two left, so I went ahead and bid on them. I'm not sure whether I even like bit loafers, but I won anyways.* Unfortunately, I didn't check their condition. Definitely need new soles, but I probably would have purchased them at the same price at a thrift store. Altogether, not counting shipping, probably $60 total.


If you wear a 13, you definitely don't like bit loafers.

Dibs.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

Today, Santa-embroidered cords at an unbelievable price (thanks to Reuben, he's the man) and a CT tux shirt, also with Reuben's help.


----------



## Annette (Mar 12, 2014)

orange fury said:


> I'll go ahead and start it March Acquisitions with this:
> 
> 
> 
> We bought it in february, but I get married in 30 minutes. Be back later lol.


Congrats and Best Wishes!


----------



## Annette (Mar 12, 2014)

orange fury said:


> In full agreement with Reuben about spring...uh, "springing". I picked up this Lauren Ralph Lauren bow tie I happened to run across at a Marshalls. Not bad at all for $10 (and just in time for st. Patricks Day next week):


Great score! Very nice and festive!


----------



## MycroftH (Mar 9, 2012)

Filson Yukon Wool Weekender Jacket in Chocolate Brown. 



Really happy with this one, I have been on the lookout for quite awhile. Fits me like MTM, sharp enough to wear professionally, and in absolute *MINT* condition from E-bay for $120 shipped.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Picked these up tonight for good prices, both Tommy Hilfiger:





Love the belt (which is navy and red, not black and red like the picture appears), but I can't really decide on the tie, so I'm looking for outside opinions. I originally bought it for a spring/"Easter" tie, and I do really like it, but I'm just not sure what it would go with (the original thought was for my seersucker suit, but I just can't really make a decision). Opinions needed: what would you wear this with, or should I return it?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, before reading your text, I had the same thought - very Easter-y tie. With a solid shirt (white of OCBD blue) and a seersucker suit, I think it would look great and, then, you could wear it all through summer. Is it cotton or silk - the pattern says I belong on a cotton tie, the touch of shine looks like it might be silk. If cotton, I'd definitely keep; if silk, I might return and look for its cotton / linen version.


----------



## Enrique Shockwave (Jan 17, 2014)

This month I acquired admission to UNC for graduate school... so now I must acquire various items in Carolina Blue! And, of course, balance tuition and clothes.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, before reading your text, I had the same thought - very Easter-y tie. With a solid shirt (white of OCBD blue) and a seersucker suit, I think it would look great and, then, you could wear it all through summer. Is it cotton or silk - the pattern says I belong on a cotton tie, the touch of shine looks like it might be silk. If cotton, I'd definitely keep; if silk, I might return and look for its cotton / linen version.


your thought is the exact same as the one I had- the tie is silk, and after I bought it i kept thinking that I would be much happier with it if it were cotton or cotton/linen. Back to the store it goes lol



Enrique Shockwave said:


> This month I acquired admission to UNC for graduate school... so now I must acquire various items in Carolina Blue! And, of course, balance tuition and clothes.


huge congratulations! If you don't mind me asking, what will you be studying?


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

Enrique Shockwave said:


> This month I acquired admission to UNC for graduate school... so now I must acquire various items in Carolina Blue! And, of course, balance tuition and clothes.


As an alum, I can confirm that Chapel Hill=heaven.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

And yet you move into STATE country? 



bigwordprof said:


> As an alum, I can confirm that Chapel Hill=heaven.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

I've also studied at NC State. There are more UNC fans in all parts of NC than any other school, Raleigh included. Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill, Cary, etc.--it's all one place where everything is within a 20-minute drive on I-40.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

J. Press Bow Tie. Bought other stuff from the York Street blowout. Will post as soon as I get my photos exported from Lightroom.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

NC State fans - congrats on the win last night, but hide your daughters...


----------



## Enrique Shockwave (Jan 17, 2014)

orange fury said:


> huge congratulations! If you don't mind me asking, what will you be studying?


I'll be getting my Masters in School Counseling. I honestly though I had no shot at getting in; it's one of the tougher programs around. Now I have to reconcile with my family, since my Dad has a Ph.D. from Duke and my brother works for them.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Just scored a vintage Seiko 5 automatic from the 70's. The seller did some routine servicing so I am hoping it comes in good shape and ready to go. Also, swapped the band to brown leather instead of keeping the original metal bands.


----------



## Yanks27 (Jul 7, 2013)

I got a 3/2 kiton suit off of eBay. It's a houndstooth taupe and black. Price was $227 - new $6,000. I can't wait to take delivery (new price is like a car


----------



## Jfrazi2 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Hart Schaffner Marx Navy New York Classic fit suit*

Purchased Hart Schaffner Marx navy New York classic fit suit from Dilliard's for $137 regularly priced $795, sale ends on Sunday.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Enrique Shockwave said:


> I'll be getting my Masters in School Counseling. I honestly though I had no shot at getting in; it's one of the tougher programs around. Now I have to reconcile with my family, since my Dad has a Ph.D. from Duke and my brother works for them.


Nice, good luck! I finished my MBA last May, and it was one of the best decisions I've ever made


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Returned the tie I posted on Wednesday yesterday, then went back today and found these two:



both Tommy Hilfiger again, same concept as last time (Easter/spring plaid), but instead of 100% silk, these are both 70/30 cotton/silk. MUCH happier this time around with the shininess gone, funny how much of a difference texture and material can make.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

What the hell was I thinking? :icon_scratch:

The wife and I were enjoying a rare day of sunshine and warming air temps, speed walking around the local outlet mall and getting in a bit of cardio-retail therapy, as we wandered into the BB Outlet store. Over come by the warm temps, bright sun and a promise of a beautiful Spring, yet to arrive, I bought, not one, but two pair of walking shorts....seersuckers with embroidered four-leaf clovers and solid teal. Stacked discounts reduced the already reduced spring sale prices by an additional 40%...Oh what a deal...couldn't resist! But jeez Louise(!!!), I never wear shorts (out of the house)! Maybe they will work as exercise shorts?

What the hell was I thinking! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

My patchwork tweed and suede coat? Turns out it's an orphan. Just bought the pants off the 'Bay.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just a few days ago I spent my $70 birthday money and I bought: an Apt.9 Lime Green Dress Shirt



Lee Casual Pants 


Gold Toe socks


altogether I spent about close to $40 because they asked me to sign up for a Kohl's card which I gave in and said yes so I got 30% off my purchase.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

That's definitely a shirt, Howard.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Belated birthday wishes Howard. It was your fortieth, right?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> My patchwork tweed and suede coat? Turns out it's an orphan. Just bought the pants off the 'Bay.


That outfit doesn't just cross the line from GTH to "awful", it riverdances straight through to "that's actually pretty awesome, I like it and I have no idea why" territory lol.

Its like the story about Joseph and the coat of many colors, except it's Reuben and the suit of many tweeds!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> That outfit doesn't just cross the line from GTH to "awful", it riverdances straight through to "that's actually pretty awesome, I like it and I have no idea why" territory lol.
> 
> Its like the story about Joseph and the coat of many colors, except it's Reuben and the suit of many tweeds!


Honestly, I never even considered there might be a pair of pants that went with that jacket. I was a fool. The matching pants finally elevate this to the most GTH thing in my wardrobe. Previously that spot was held by a sack suit in large-scale blue gingham, but, well, this takes the cake. Don't know if I'll ever have the cajones to wear it as a full suit, though it is a great reason to drop my last couple pounds. I'm interested to see what my tailor has to say when I bring them in.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I saw this shirt at a Marshalls several years ago and almost bought it, but didn't. I've regretted it ever since because it's my alma mater's colors (orange and white with blue as a secondary color- the logo is navy), but I didn't want to pay full price for it. Found it again tonight and got it without a second thought:



Bonus that the shirt I passed on a couple years ago didn't have: I didn't notice it until I got home, but it has a third button on the back of the collar:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Honestly, I never even considered there might be a pair of pants that went with that jacket. I was a fool. The matching pants finally elevate this to the most GTH thing in my wardrobe. Previously that spot was held by a sack suit in large-scale blue gingham, but, well, this takes the cake. Don't know if I'll ever have the cajones to wear it as a full suit, though it is a great reason to drop my last couple pounds. I'm interested to see what my tailor has to say when I bring them in.


I found a thread on Friday from 2007 that was a summer trad contest for a Kent Wang seersucker pocket square, and they talked about the possibility of doing a fall/winter contest later that year. Point being, I think AAAT needs to have that contest again this Fall specifically so you can have an excuse to wear that suit lol.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Returned the tie I posted on Wednesday yesterday, then went back today and found these two:
> 
> 
> 
> both Tommy Hilfiger again, same concept as last time (Easter/spring plaid), but instead of 100% silk, these are both 70/30 cotton/silk. MUCH happier this time around with the shininess gone, funny how much of a difference texture and material can make.


Congrats - these are better. And yes, it is amazing how fabric, texture, weave and other things I never thought about until I started to care about clothes have such an impact. I have a linen sweater vest that I can wear in the summer on a cool night that looks awesome because of the nubby-ness of the linen and because linen just says summer - even in a sweater. I've seen versions of the vest in cotton (yes, I know linen is a type of cotton, but I'm talking the heavier traditional cotton look) and it doesn't look or feel at all the same. Also, with flannel suits, I prefer a wool or wool-silk tie to an all-silk tie as I think the shine of the silk fights a bit the heavy wool of the suit (just a personal opinion), but the wool or wool-silk works perfectly with it. This (as my girlfriend would say) geeky part of clothes is what makes them interesting for me. Enjoy the ties, they look great.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Also, with flannel suits, I prefer a wool or wool-silk tie to an all-silk tie as I think the shine of the silk fights a bit the heavy wool of the suit (just a personal opinion), but the wool or wool-silk works perfectly with it.


I don't own any flannel suits, but I'm the same way with pairing wool ties with tweed jackets or cotton and linen ties with cotton and linen suits/jackets. My biggest thing is that Im just not a fan of satin silk ties, I strongly prefer it to have some sort of texture. With that said, I'm looking at a satin navy pindot, so there are exceptions, but it's a general rule for me.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I don't own any flannel suits, but I'm the same way with pairing wool ties with tweed jackets or cotton and linen ties with cotton and linen suits/jackets. My biggest thing is that Im just not a fan of satin silk ties, I strongly prefer it to have some sort of texture. With that said, I'm looking at a satin navy pindot, so there are exceptions, but it's a general rule for me.


You said it better than I did - but I completely agree with what you said here.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ArtVandalay said:


> That's definitely a shirt, Howard.


I was either going to choose lime green, sky blue, light pink or brick red so I went with lime green instead.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> Belated birthday wishes Howard. It was your fortieth, right?


Yes I turned 40. Would you believe it?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuji Cross 1.3


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Because it fit so well, today I picked up another of the same shirt I bought last night with reversed colors (navy check/orange logo). Apparently this will be the Summer of the Checked Sportshirt:



EDIT: kinda bizarre, but last night after pulling it out of the washing machine, I noticed that the body of the shirt was a full inch shorter than the same shirt I have in orange and white. The sleeves seem marginally shorter (didn't think to measure them), and the neck feels the same. I tried it on with pants and it's not enough of a difference for me to worry about it coming untucked during the day, and i still like the pattern and will hang on to it, I just thought it was interesting from a QC standpoint.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Last night I stopped by Dillards to visit a family member who works there, and found one of these L/S polos by Cremieux. Really soft cotton, and incredibly breathable, so I went back today, and picked up the other two. After discounts they come out to around 18 bucks a pop. I also got some Lobbs that I had found on the Bay. Black pennies, the "Lopez" which I will probably only wear with a work uniform consisting of black shoes, black pants, and assorted color polos, when I have to wear that uniform which is very infrequently. Lots of life left in them, and they had Vibram topys put on them by the original owner which is even better for me, ans I will use them only on concrete. They could definitely use a good cleaning and polish though.. should I use saphir reno on them?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

just the other day I got a brand new bottle of cologne in the mail


----------



## mcfrankshc (Dec 8, 2013)

Made some big purchases in March:

Vintage Bespoke Harris Tweed (with darts, but a beautiful jacket nonetheless)









Brooks Brothers Mini-houndstooth 2B sack (many thanks to CMDC for this great purchase)









RL Polo Gun-check Tweed Made in US









3/2 Sack by Walter Fong









JPress 3/2 Navy Sack Blazer









3 Bow Ties

Exeter Belting Leather Attaché


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Because it fit so well, today I picked up another of the same shirt I bought last night with reversed colors (navy check/orange logo). Apparently this will be the Summer of the Checked Sportshirt:
> 
> .


I like your style, Mr. Fury. I think we'll both be sporting a lot of checked shirts this year. Nothing says summer more than gingham and madras.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> I like your style, Mr. Fury. I think we'll both be sporting a lot of checked shirts this year. Nothing says summer more than gingham and madras.


+1, I've always liked gingham, but my interest in madras is a more recent development. Because of the 8 months of heat per year we have down here, my summer wardrobe is far lore expansive (and a bit more interesting) than my winter wardrobe.

editing my edit from my previous post about the length: not a QC issue, I measured one I my tagged custom fit gingham shirts, and the dimensions are the same. Apparently the Custom Fit gingham is an inch shorter than the Classic Fit gingham. Glad to see it's not a QC thing


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

Button flap pocket ocbd, with locker loop and unlined collar, from Ratio.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice.  Did you get the new long roll collar?


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

That's what I asked for. I got the flap pocket and locker loop, so I just assumed it was the long roll collar. By the way, your review convinced me to pull the trigger on this. Thanks!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

New tie in the saga of "Orange Fury's summer tie acquisition":



Tommy Hilfiger cotton. I know I've been buying a lot of plaids recently, but im aiming for spring/summer colors.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Tommy Hilfiger cotton. I know I've been buying a lot of plaids recently, but im aiming for spring/summer colors.


You've picked up some nice looking ties lately!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> You've picked up some nice looking ties lately!


thank you! I've been very surprised that my recent purchases have been TH ties, but they keep having pretty decent colors/patterns on cotton and cotton blends.


----------



## AnthonyFuller (Apr 11, 2013)

I am not sure this is necessarily trad per se, but I've gone a bit crazy in March with all of my purchases. Apologies in advance for all the pictures and the poor lighting in my closet with my camera phone. All pants are pleated and cuffed and with few exceptions need to have alterations done.

Allen Edmonds Cronmok Boots - Very nice fit, although I will probably change the red laces. It appears the model is now discontinued so I was able to get these for less than 1/2 off retail new.
https://imageshack.com/i/0r3r0gj

Allen Edmonds Black Park Aves - I didn't have a "nice" pair of black captoes and picked these up used. They were worn less than 1/2 dozen times and less than 1/3 retail.
https://imageshack.com/i/0xjqg8j

Brooks Brothers shirt. Nothing too special. Faint red and blue pinstripes.
https://imageshack.com/i/0r8qzpj

Brooks Brothers shirt - Faint blue pinstripes
https://imageshack.com/i/n9uzd6j

Brooks Brothers Shirt - some brown/blue/green striping
https://imageshack.com/i/2hnan1j

Assorted Brooks Brothers Ties
https://imageshack.com/i/n5dztvj

Canalli Sportcoat
https://imageshack.com/i/gol60ij

Canalli Sportcoat
https://imageshack.com/i/0zi6flj

Cornelliani Sportcoat
https://imageshack.com/i/nsdgj6j

"Cowboy" Pocketsquare
https://imageshack.com/i/1qxfxnj

Culwell and Sons Sportcoat (100% Cashmere) and probably my favorite acquisition in the last few months.
https://imageshack.com/i/mhlzpvj

"The Diplomat" Green PocketSquare
https://imageshack.com/i/0xkccqj

"The Diplomat" Red Pocketsquare
https://imageshack.com/i/0kyde2j

Hart Schaffner Marx trousers
https://imageshack.com/i/jjvy6zj

Hickey Freeman Sportcoat
https://imageshack.com/i/e9cvf2j

Hickey Freeman Sportcoat
https://imageshack.com/i/ngcea7j

Hickey Freeman Sportcoat
https://imageshack.com/i/go2atej

Incotex trousers
https://imageshack.com/i/0y3rr4j

Various patterned Pocketsquares
https://imageshack.com/i/gh4lshj

All sportcoats, together
https://imageshack.com/i/n6s5zxj

"Sailor" Pocketsquare
https://imageshack.com/i/0xltznj

Unbranded "cheap" Chinese made ties. Not sure if I will keep them or not. 
https://imageshack.com/i/npeikej

Vineyard Vines French cuffed shirt
https://imageshack.com/i/0scbq5j

YSL Shirt
https://imageshack.com/i/0zwtpqj

Zanella trousers
https://imageshack.com/i/gh4w2gj

Zanella trousers
https://imageshack.com/i/nlw2vgj

Zanella trousers
https://imageshack.com/i/0lkba4j

Zanella trousers
https://imageshack.com/i/npmm9aj

Zanella trousers
https://imageshack.com/i/0i1rgvj

Zanella trousers
https://imageshack.com/i/namh52j

Zanella trousers
https://imageshack.com/i/mujya6j

Zanella trousers
https://imageshack.com/i/0xag8nj

Zegna ties
https://imageshack.com/i/ndjjdmj


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Now I don't feel so bad about the volume of my March acquisitions lol


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Orange Fury: I like the ties you've been buying (and the good swap you made out of the silk ones) - this latest one in particularly is very nice. 

Anthony Fuller:You might have bought more clothes in March than I own - enjoy, you have some beautiful new clothes there.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Alden horse bits from the O'connells sale. Also have on order six pair of medium weight argyle OTCs by Burlington from a sock vendor in England. Bought some a good number of years ago and they have worn like iron and not shrunk like some others I've had.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So after the thread about alternatives to shetland sweaters mixed with all the talk about the RL pima cotton sweaters, and with how much I like the one I already have, I decided to pick another one up NWT off the 'bay in a more spring/summer appropriate color than charcoal (kinda hard to tell, but it's light blue):


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Not a new acquisition, but it might become one. Lilly Pulitzer just released this fabric and I really want a pair of pants. I think they'd be foxy . . .


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Not a new acquisition, but it might become one. Lilly Pulitzer just released this fabric and I really want a pair of pants. I think they'd be foxy . . .


full suit! DO IT!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Are they still making men's pants? I have three pairs of LP print pants and one pair of poplin chinos and the cut is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Are they still making men's pants? I have three pairs of LP print pants and one pair of poplin chinos and the cut is absolutely perfect.


They aren't and the used market is ridiculous. I'd have to buy the fabric and have my tailor make me a pair.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

LP pants are officially on my list


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Not a new acquisition, but it might become one. Lilly Pulitzer just released this fabric and I really want a pair of pants. I think they'd be foxy . . .


WINNER.
Mr. Tinseth is going to be so very jealous. EDIT: Dang, that would make a nice tie for the rest of us mortals.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

On my birthday earlier this month, I ended up in a Brooks Brothers outlet, and came away with this unlined 1818 Milano jacket.
Not strictly trad I'm sure, because of the cut. Just need to get the sleeves altered a little.
On clearance for 1/4 of it's original price.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Odradek said:


> On my birthday earlier this month, I ended up in a Brooks Brothers outlet, and came away with this unlined 1818 Milano jacket.
> Not strictly trad I'm sure, because of the cut. Just need to get the sleeves altered a little.
> On clearance for 1/4 of it's original price.


Happy belated birthday!! That jacket fits in this thread *far *more than some that have been posted. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> Happy belated birthday!! That jacket fits in this thread *far *more than some that have been posted. It's gorgeous!


Thanks. Last one on the rack and I almost left it there as it's a 42R and I wear a 40S, but the Milano is sized really small, and short, and it's a good fit.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Odradek said:


> Thanks. Last one on the rack and I almost left it there as it's a 42R and I wear a 40S, but the Milano is sized really small, and short, and it's a good fit.


It is fantastic, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Reuben said:


> They aren't and the used market is ridiculous. I'd have to buy the fabric and have my tailor make me a pair.


Gotcha. I got mine from an LP retailer that was dumping all of their men's stuff and they told me they were basically discontinuing all LP print stuff for men. Even if the prices are high, might be worth buying. The fit is perfect for me - good rise, perfect taper. Never liked the ties, though, a bit too small of an item for most patterns that it ends up looking like a garish abstract print.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like I'll have to do some hunting. Is the waist TTS or vanity sized?



Tilton said:


> Gotcha. I got mine from an LP retailer that was dumping all of their men's stuff and they told me they were basically discontinuing all LP print stuff for men. Even if the prices are high, might be worth buying. The fit is perfect for me - good rise, perfect taper. Never liked the ties, though, a bit too small of an item for most patterns that it ends up looking like a garish abstract print.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Just phoned in for a tan 257 from BB and got $90 off. Thank you AAAC, for my awesome corporate discount card.


----------



## darkmark (Feb 11, 2014)

Anthony Fuller, what's your source on the Zanella trousers?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Looks like I'll have to do some hunting. Is the waist TTS or vanity sized?


They've been stored away in a box since August so I can't immediately lay my hands on them, but I think they are pretty true. For reference, mine are all 38's and they are only marginally larger than Vineyard Vines' 36 (Club Pant and 5-Pockets), and pretty notably smaller than PRL's 38 (Andrew, Preston, Philip).


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Well I made the biggest acquisition of my life yesterday. It's a 3/2 just like I like my jackets. Historic neighborhood, 1 block away from the bayfront. It's pretty much our dream home.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Purchased an Olympus PM2 and olympus' body cap lens, as well as a leica m to micro 4/3 adapter for the other half for her birthday this weekend.


----------



## Yanks27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Congradulations. Does it come with lots of closet space for your jackets?



Dmontez said:


> Well I made the biggest acquisition of my life yesterday. It's a 3/2 just like I like my jackets. Historic neighborhood, 1 block away from the bayfront. It's pretty much our dream home.


----------



## Bbonez (Feb 11, 2014)

I took advantage of the 3 for $175 Dress shirts from BB. I also picked up a few things from JAB at 66% off. Here are 2 of the BB shirts paired with JAB ties.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just did some damage at BB, including ties, Aldens and a shirt. Between this and the O'Connell's sale, my life may depend on getting to the mail before my wife. 

The next goal will be to slowly incorporate new items into regular wear. "These old things? I've had them for months."


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

3 bedroom 2 bath?

Congratulations!



Dmontez said:


> Well I made the biggest acquisition of my life yesterday. It's a 3/2 just like I like my jackets. Historic neighborhood, 1 block away from the bayfront. It's pretty much our dream home.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Yanks27 said:


> Congradulations. Does it come with lots of closet space for your jackets?


You New Yorkers obsessed with closet space! Not as much room in the closets as I would like, or even as much as I'm sure Upr Crust has to house all of his suits in NYC. Our master bedroom has two closets but the wife has both of those filled already, so I am sent every morning to get dressed in my office. The closet in the office is too small for just my jackets let alone my pants and shirts so we decided to use the closet for office storage and will be building an "inside out closet" to accommodate my clothing.



Barnavelt said:


> 3 bedroom 2 bath?
> 
> Congratulations!


Yes 3 bedroom 2 bath, and thank you!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Bbonez said:


> I took advantage of the 3 for $175 Dress shirts from BB. I also picked up a few things from JAB at 66% off. Here are 2 of the *BB shits *paired with JAB ties.


Low opinion of Brooks Brothers?


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> You New Yorkers obsessed with closet space! Not as much room in the closets as I would like, or even as much as I'm sure Upr Crust has to house all of his suits in NYC. Our master bedroom has two closets but the wife has both of those filled already, so I am sent every morning to get dressed in my office. The closet in the office is too small for just my jackets let alone my pants and shirts so we decided to use the closet for office storage and will be building an "inside out closet" to accommodate my clothing.
> 
> Yes 3 bedroom 2 bath, and thank you!


Congratulations! The house is darling. I would recommend a chifferobe if you find yourself running short on closet space.


----------



## Bbonez (Feb 11, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> Low opinion of Brooks Brothers?


And I was so proud of myself for being able to successfully post with photographs from my cellphone while on the bus. 
I guess that did not come out as intended. Please excuse my Typo.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

mjo_1 said:


> The next goal will be to slowly incorporate new items into regular wear. "These old things? I've had them for months."


Lol I do the same thing. Thankfully, she and I have enough clothes between us that it's worked so far lol.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Spin Evans said:


> Congratulations! The house is darling. I would recommend a chifferobe if you find yourself running short on closet space.


Thank you, I will definitely be on the lookout for one of those, maybe better suited for my wife's purposes, but will give me some closet space.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Lol I do the same thing. Thankfully, she and I have enough clothes between us that it's worked so far lol.


+1 I will be doing that with my latest thrifted goodies, and hopefully swapping some things out as new things come in will help fly under the radar.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> Well I made the biggest acquisition of my life yesterday. It's a 3/2 just like I like my jackets. Historic neighborhood, 1 block away from the bayfront. It's pretty much our dream home.


Awesome, congratulations and best of luck - it is a beautiful home. And as a New Yorker, I will defend Yanks27 - space in general and closet space are at such a stupid premium in this city that it forces you to think about it. But with three bedrooms and two baths, you are in great shape. Enjoy your new home.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

How about some beautiful NOS burgundy shell cordovan?


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Reuben said:


> How about some beautiful NOS burgundy shell cordovan?


That tie is hilarious. About 95% of the reason I wear shell is so I can tell people that I am wearing a horse's butt cheeks on my feet.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just e-thrifted, two jackets. Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Just e-thrifted, two jackets. Can't wait for them to arrive!


Both of those are great, but that navy one is superb


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Both of those are great, but that navy one is superb


Thanks, I think the double-breasted blazer has great proportions.

The brown blazer should be interesting. Not entirely sure what to pair with it yet.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

fishertw said:


> Alden horse bits from the O'connells sale. Also have on order six pair of medium weight argyle OTCs by Burlington from a sock vendor in England. Bought some a good number of years ago and they have worn like iron and not shrunk like some others I've had.


Also added a BB Madison seersucker on the 30%reduction sale for AAAC members who have corporate cards from Brooks.
Gotta' cut this out!


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

This month I grabbed these Bostonian shell tassels for $30 on eBay. I had been watching them for months and finally made an offer once the price got low enough.

Before pic from the auction: 


After a good 20 minutes of the Mac Method. They still need some Conditioner and the tassels need a couple more days of the rubber band treatment. Otherwise for $30, I can't complain:


----------



## darkmark (Feb 11, 2014)

dkoernert said:


> This month I grabbed these Bostonian shell tassels for $30 on eBay. I had been watching them for months and finally made an offer once the price got low enough.
> 
> Before pic from the auction:
> 
> ...


Beautiful patina.....what did you use on them?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Thanks! I used the Mac Method: wipe with a damp cloth, let dry 2-3 minutes, insert trees, brush til your arms fall off. I buffed for a minute or two with a rag after I finished brushing.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> Thanks! I used the Mac Method: wipe with a damp cloth, let dry 2-3 minutes, insert trees, brush til your arms fall off. I buffed for a minute or two with a rag after I finished brushing.


How'd you buff without arms?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Reuben said:


> How'd you buff without arms?


It was definitely a challenge.


----------



## frydeswide (Nov 7, 2008)

Orange Fury:Congratulations on your marriage and best wishes for the many years ahead. I already have a wonderful wife,
so my March finds were pedestrian-two pairs of Alden's from the O'Connell's sale.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Found this tonight:

I really liked the pattern, but it was the details that jumped out at me. MOP buttons, 100's 2-ply with single needle stitching...I like RL stuff but was particularly impressed with this one, especially at the price I got it at.


frydeswide said:


> Orange Fury:Congratulations on your marriage and best wishes for the many years ahead


Thank you so much!


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

I needed/ wanted a nice tweed walking cap, so I found this guy today, bit more than I wanted to pay, but I think I did alright



It's a Stetson, and ran me 20$ Most likely more hats coming at the end of the week.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Picked up this summer-weight RL sportshirt tonight. I'm not entirely sure about whether or not I want to keep it, so I wanted to get some opinions first:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I say yes. Love the pattern and it fits you well.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Big month for me!! I really burnt up the wallet today. But some items were actually NEEDED and not just a want. Here is my list.
Barbour Bedale from Orvis had a 20% off coupon so I was pleased with that
Charleston Khakis in oyster
Two Southern Tide button down sport shirts
Bills M3
Smathers and Branson SEC belt (my favorite purchase of the day!)
Hamilton Khaki field watch
Cole Haan Saddles-nubuck and navy
Persoll sunglasses


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Ivygrad71 said:


> Big month for me!! I really burnt up the wallet today. But some items were actually NEEDED and not just a want. Here is my list.
> Barbour Bedale from Orvis had a 20% off coupon so I was pleased with that
> Charleston Khakis in oyster
> Two Southern Tide button down sport shirts
> ...


That's far more ecumenical than I care to be... :biggrin:


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Picked up this summer-weight RL sportshirt tonight. I'm not entirely sure about whether or not I want to keep it, so I wanted to get some opinions first:


Nah, it's terrible and you should forward it to me, I'll dispose of it properly.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

WillBarrett said:


> That's far more ecumenical than I care to be... :biggrin:


LOL!! You guys are represented on the belt!! Although I did think about using a Sharpie to "X" out that crimson A!!  Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Ivygrad71 said:


> LOL!! You guys are represented on the belt!! Although I did think about using a Sharpie to "X" out that crimson A!!  Geaux Tigers!!!


][

Ha!

To be fair, I was born in NOLA and in fact my Dad was at the UA/LSU game in BR the weekend before I was born, and I once had a nice, beaten up LSU jersey that I wore in high school occasionally.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

It seems that most people in Birmingham have ties to NOLA. I still have quite a bit of family down there and in the Houma area.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Picked up this summer-weight RL sportshirt tonight. I'm not entirely sure about whether or not I want to keep it, so I wanted to get some opinions first:


Screw you and your sickeningly svelte physique... :biggrin:
Seriously, the shirt is a keeper. It is a great look.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Picked up this summer-weight RL sportshirt tonight. I'm not entirely sure about whether or not I want to keep it, so I wanted to get some opinions first:


You're kidding, right?

That's a great looking shirt. Keep it and wear it proudly!


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> It seems that most people in Birmingham have ties to NOLA. I still have quite a bit of family down there and in the Houma area.


Yeah, it really is interesting how that works. My family ties there go back over a hundred years.

Not sure how it goes at Auburn, but most of the DKE fraternity at UA was - at least when I was there - was mostly coastal gents from Mobile and New Orleans.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Actually found a bow tie embroidered with Border Terriers. Should arrive within a week or two and my girlfriend will be thrilled.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol that was pretty unanimous, guess I'm keeping it!



drlivingston said:


> Screw you and your sickeningly svelte physique... :biggrin:
> Seriously, the shirt is a keeper. It is a great look.


bahahaha I wouldn't necessarily call it "svelte", but I worked hard for that lol


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That, to me, looks like a perfect Easter shirt.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Ivygrad71 said:


> LOL!! You guys are represented on the belt!! Although I did think about using a Sharpie to "X" out that crimson A!!  Geaux Tigers!!!


Looks like we'll be sending y'all a couple more quarterback recruits, double-cashing checks and all that.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't believe nobody else has already said this but... Pics!



Ivygrad71 said:


> Big month for me!! I really burnt up the wallet today. But some items were actually NEEDED and not just a want. Here is my list.
> Barbour Bedale from Orvis had a 20% off coupon so I was pleased with that
> Charleston Khakis in oyster
> Two Southern Tide button down sport shirts
> ...


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah Orange Fury I agree with the rest; that shirt looks great. Nice tuck job as well although I do prefer a sleeve roll above my elbows.


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

Just got these at the O'Connells progressive sale - held out for 40%, and got lucky.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

A good couple of weeks on eBay and the thrift thread.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

So, to round out my purchases this month I have 3 new hats as they were all half off. Unfortunately th ones I went there to buy were gone, but I still walked out with a new wool Dobbs, a fur felt blue dobbs, and a forest green Borsalino. Now I need a hat rack.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Here are the above hats

Borsilano Alessandria- Forest Green/ Dobbs Mountain Hunter- Navy



Dobbs ?? Grey Wool



Had to put back the Borsalino Continental they had in my size that fit perfect, because Im just not showy enough to pull off a Homburg, and it was 100$


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Made a Marshall's run tonight an got a couple goodies.

Bow by Lauren Ralph Lauren, this is another version of the green one I picked up for St Patricks Day. It's navy, not black:










RL swim trunks, good price, great pattern, and a short enough inseam:










Finally, im probably going to get excommunicated from the forum for even mentioning this, but I'm not entirely sure about if I'm going to hang onto this one. It's Bill's M1's in corduroy, I found it at an extreme discount unhemmed and in close to my waist size (close enough that I'll need to see if they can get let out a touch). I have four issues: 1) getting used to the height of the rise, 2) I'm going to have to alter them extensively (hemmed, waist let out 1/2-3/4", and legs slimmed down significantly), 3) I have no idea what I would wear them with (white shirt yes, but navy jacket? Tweed jacket? And what tie?) and 4) they're useable basically from December 1-24. But with all that said, they were $20 on multiple markdown clearance (can't imagine why lol):










the left photo is how the legs are now, the right one is the legs pulled in the back to simulate slimming them down:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Why mutilate M1s? Just flip them on the forum.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Pentheos said:


> Why mutilate M1s? Just flip them on the forum.


Letting out the waist a tad is so they'll fit more comfortably, and they're unfinished so I have to hem them, but as for slimming them a touch, it's just so they're not as voluminous in the thighs as they currently are. I appreciate the quality of Bill's, but if I keep them I at least want them to fit well.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Pentheos said:


> Why mutilate M1s? Just flip them on the forum.


If I ever found tartan corduroys, I would fight tooth and nail to make them fit.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Letting out the waist a tad is so they'll fit more comfortably, and they're unfinished so I have to hem them, but as for slimming them a touch, it's just so they're not as voluminous in the thighs as they currently are. I appreciate the quality of Bill's, but if I keep them I at least want them to fit well.


You may want to get the crotch and seat taken in as well. Based on your posts, you seem to wear low(er) rise trousers than M1's. If you get the legs slimmed, but don't take up the crotch or take in the seat, you could end up with this:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...bnPXPzmTgdU2stYaGxqMqL1Q&ust=1396062736404292


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

L-feld said:


> If I ever found tartan corduroys, I would fight tooth and nail to make them fit.


+1, I think I decided to keep them (pending a conversation with the tailor about alteration feasibility). I showed them to my wife and she actually liked them, so I'm going to leave it alone lol


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Also, I just received a few belts, since all of my surcingles and whatnot are too big now. I loved my Tiffany compression buckle so much, I decided I would do D ring belts instead of surcingle this time around. Plus they will continue to fit if I lose more weight!

This one is dedicated to CMDC and all other lovers of small scent hounds:


And this one should be a hit here in Baltimore:



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Made a Marshall's run tonight an got a couple goodies.


OF, you've inspired me to make a Marshall's run today.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> +1, I think I decided to keep them (pending a conversation with the tailor about alteration feasibility). I showed them to my wife and she actually liked them, so I'm going to leave it alone lol


Good woman, your recent marriage is off to a great start. She has good taste in pants and men.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Jovan said:


> That, to me, looks like a perfect Easter shirt.


For Sunday lunch, perhaps. Coat and tie to church, if one attends.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

WillBarrett said:


> For Sunday lunch, perhaps. Seersucker suit to church, if one attends.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Fixed it for you.


Don't forget the white bucks and pastel bow tie.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Don't forget the white bucks and pastel bow tie.


I am fine with tan bucks or medium brown shoes and many non-pastel ties or bow ties. No need to discriminate.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilton said:


> Fixed it for you.


Being Jewish and from Maryland, I'm talking out of my ass, but I always though Easter in the south meant white linen suits. That's how I'd like to picture it, at least.

Hopefully that wasn't too much of a microagression for this forum. I'll go back to making matzoh now.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

257 and a Keepall 45


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

@Dames, How vintage is that LV? It looks quite classic. The other half has been looking at LV luggage recently, and Im trying to get a feel for it.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Takai said:


> @Dames, How vintage is that LV? It looks quite classic. The other half has been looking at LV luggage recently, and Im trying to get a feel for it.


Mrs. Tilton has a Keepall Bandouliere 50 purchased new from Neiman's in 2013 that looks very much the same. It is safe to say that a Keepall will largely look the same whether purchased new or second-hand vintage.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> OF, you've inspired me to make a Marshall's run today.


Its where I get a bunch of my clothes, they have some great stuff mixed in every once in a while



Fading Fast said:


> Good woman, your recent marriage is off to a great start. She has good taste in pants and men.


Lol thank you!



WillBarrett said:


> For Sunday lunch, perhaps. Coat and tie to church, if one attends.





Tilton said:


> Fixed it for you.





Reuben said:


> Don't forget the white bucks and pastel bow tie.





Tilton said:


> I am fine with tan bucks or medium brown shoes and many non-pastel ties or bow ties. No need to discriminate.


For the record, I'll probably wear the shirt with chinos to work on the Friday before (or on Saturday, depending what my plans are), but Sunday has been blocked ou for the seersucker suit. Still working on what shoes, bow tie, and shirt, but I'm sure of at least the suit.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

bought these the other day


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Couple eBay finds from last week, but since I just got back home from my business trip I was only able to pick them up today.



RL Custom Fit OCBDs. For some reason it's been next to impossible to find these in blue, so when I found two of them NWT I jumped at both. For some reason the left one doesn't have the "custom fit" tag (leading the seller to post it as "classic fit"- I was going to have it tailored), but I took the measurements and as luck would have it, it actually is a custom fit.



Robert Talbott tie, I loved this color scheme (red/gold/navy) and lost a bidding war over another one, but eventually won this one. I'll need to replace the stitching that's come undone on the small end (I think it's called the tack?) but other than that it's in great condition.

EDIT: I forgot to mention- Reuben, considering your penchant for tartans/tweeds/GTH, I'm thoroughly disappointed in your lack of response at my new Bills lol :tongue2:


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

^ Pretty sure I have that tie, and it's one of my favorites.



Bought a swim suit from Rue La La when they had Brooks Brothers items on. With the free $25 credit they send every six months or so, they were maybe $15.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> ^ Pretty sure I have that tie, and it's one of my favorites.


I love it, I'm just going to have to get used to the nearly 4" width. All my ties are 3-3.5", and I've even been moving away a bit from the 3.5" ones

love the swim suit btw!


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Fixed it for you.


No argument here, as my low church Episcopal worship is full of seersucker come Resurrection Day.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Group shots of all my March stuff, sorry for the reposts

Hats



Top- Dobbs, Dobbs
Bottom- Stetson, Dobbs, Borsalino

Shoes:



Nettleton, Hanover, Florshiem

Tie



Hermes

Also should have some watches coming in soon as well as a package from TweedyDon with some summer stuff, new LHS, SC, and summer pants.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

I have a navy Dobbs that looks exactly like the one on top on the right. It's killer. The Borsalino is also very nice. Some unsolicited advice if you don't already know: Don't store hats like that. If you don't have a proper rack or box, it's best, I've found, to put them upside down on a shelf, and never stacked or with anything else on top of them. That way, the brims don't get out of shape and dust is less of a hassle. Forgive me if I'm saying something you already know.

EDIT: Oops, just saw that you have boxes. Never mind.


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep, they were all new, and I have space to hang exactly two of them properly, and have boxes for the other three. The Dobbs on the top right is the one of the bunch that fits me magnificently. The Borsalino I suspect will fit better once I get a hair cut as it's currently a touch tight.

Any suggestions on a Hat Brush?


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Wearing this belt would qualify you as the "Filthiest Trad Alive" 

It's great!



L-feld said:


> Also, I just received a few belts, since all of my surcingles and whatnot are too big now. I loved my Tiffany compression buckle so much, I decided I would do D ring belts instead of surcingle this time around. Plus they will continue to fit if I lose more weight!
> 
> And this one should be a hit here in Baltimore:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

These are incredibly gorgeous. $20 was a stellar deal and I would have snatched them up in a minute. No offense but if you keep these fine trousers in "pants prison" except around Christmas then you are certifiable. I blame you not a whit for wanting to make them fit but they would be snatched up in a hot second if you posted them on the exchange.

You could wear these with all kinds of stuff! I would wear them with a my olive Barbour, subdued Shetland underneath, blue OCBD and duck boots (suede chukkas if I was indoors).

Seriously these are great. It made me smile seeing them.



orange fury said:


> Made a Marshall's run tonight an got a couple goodies.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Barnavelt said:


> Wearing this belt would qualify you as the "Filthiest Trad Alive"
> 
> It's great!


Hahah, I should probably tell Chesapeake Ribbons (from whom I purchased it) that they should really name the belt that. It would be very Paul Winston-esque.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Possible future acquisition: Lilly Pulitzer bulldog print pants, but in a size 36. Assuming I end up dropping to a ~37" waist, there's room to let it out a bit, it's still around and they'll take a much lower offer than the $315 they want, I might be picking that up in a couple months.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

My purchases for the day!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

2 Barbour moleskin flat caps, one in khaki, the other in olive and a fetching barbour tweed flat cap.

Please excuse the orientation of the pics, I have yet to master this ipad.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Aforementioned Barbour tweed cap


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Spring/Summer emblematics, anyone? Silk navy bow with spotted pigs, silk purple with Airedales, and a 50/50 cotton/silk talbott with sandpipers. 




Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Takai said:


> @Dames, How vintage is that LV? It looks quite classic. The other half has been looking at LV luggage recently, and Im trying to get a feel for it.


I just checked the date code and it's from February '88. Thank you. I'm very fond of it's "worn well" patina. Much easier for a young man to manage.



Tilton said:


> Mrs. Tilton has a Keepall Bandouliere 50 purchased new from Neiman's in 2013 that looks very much the same. It is safe to say that a Keepall will largely look the same whether purchased new or second-hand vintage.


Future Mrs. DELD has coincidentally decided she would be able to live with a pre-loved bag of her own, so I'm thinking Speedy. I'm positive it's a slippery slope from there.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Future Mrs. DELD has coincidentally decided she would be able to live with a pre-loved bag of her own, so I'm thinking Speedy. I'm positive it's a slippery slope from there.


Count your lucky stars, because the tote bag will be next (or the Chanel) and not all ladies appreciate pre-loved items as much as, for instance, me. I've learned that being the thrifty one can sometimes be a necessity, though. The value of purses and luggage residing in my hall closet probably totals a bit under twice what I paid for a three-year-old Toyota Prius!


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I will squeeze in just under the wire for the month of March;










L to R; Pink Rooster "Cottonknit" in 100% cotton (fleabay) , Yellow Rooster "Roosterknit" in wool / mohair (fleabay), and Red LE silk knit (super sale)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

There's a big stain on the front of that shirt. The hat needs cleaning, too.



Ivygrad71 said:


> My purchases for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Never mind. From a distance, it looked like the pigs on Reuben's bow are making bacon. I need a monocle...


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

Navy and khaki grosgrain strap for the Hamilton.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Count your lucky stars, because the tote bag will be next (or the Chanel) and not all ladies appreciate pre-loved items as much as, for instance, me. I've learned that being the thrifty one can sometimes be a necessity, though. The value of purses and luggage residing in my hall closet probably totals a bit under twice what I paid for a three-year-old Toyota Prius!


Thankfully my lady is quite happy with second-hand items. She adores the Abercrombie & Fitch shearling coat I got her for christmas.


----------



## Lord Elgin (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been slowing down on the new acquisitions front for quite some time now, and that as a consequence of some factually correct observations by Mrs. Elgin on the high accumulation rate of new clothing in my wardrobe, and me realizing the truth in it. Less and better becomes less and more, I know vow by.

But I did find on Etsy a tweed jacket which measurements I thought should be fine, and the fabric looked lovely. Upon arrival and fitting I noticed that the jacket was too long for me (4-5cm at least, or 1,5 to 2 inches), and around the chest seemed really puffy. I took it to my tailor for evaluating possible courses of action, and we agreed on some risky procedures: shortening the jacket and moving the bottom of the pockets, removal of wool padding from between the fabric and the canvas (the lining is sewn, hence no problem) in order to remove the puffiness, and of course on shortening the sleeves.

My feelings now are twofold: on one hand the jacket looks great and as I'm no fan of slim fit clothes, it's very comfortable and I will wear certainly wear it! On the other hand, this is not the most optimum fit, at least according to official standards. There is some loose here and there...but I took the risk of investingi n the alterations and now I'd love to hear your opinions! Whatever they are, it's an excellent learning opportunity for me as this is the first time i was actually involved in the alteration process and got to understand about the inners of a hand-made jacket.

Pictures aren't all that great and my posture is close to that of Joe Pesci with the hands like that, but hope you can form an opinion and educate me! What's good, what's not! :biggrin:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

You must have a great tailor. That's an astonishingly good fit for a jacket that's had that much work. 

It looks like it's still a little snug around the hips, causing the vent to gape open. Other than that, though, it looks good.


----------



## Lord Elgin (Jan 26, 2014)

Orgetorix said:


> You must have a great tailor. That's an astonishingly good fit for a jacket that's had that much work.
> 
> It looks like it's still a little snug around the hips, causing the vent to gape open. Other than that, though, it looks good.


Thanks, I was happily surprised as well! But I'm afraid it's not snug around the hips, _I am_ un-snug around the hips (+4kg in the past year) :rolleyes2:


----------

